#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Word 2007 Find/Replace w/ Page Numbers

## Jonicus

Hello all!

I am using Word 2007 and the font Adobe Garamond Pro.  Within that font are special text figures to use in place of regular numbers (lining figures).  I have created a macro that searches the document and replaces lining figures with the text figures.

This it does with no problem.    When I used Word '03, I could switch to the footer, run the macro, and it would replace my page number lining figures with the special text figures.  It was swell.  However, now in Word 2007, I seem unable to get any type of find-replace command (even when I do them manually in the pop-up box) to alter my page numbers, though they still work for text formatted as body text.

I have also created various find-replace macros for replacing f* combinations with f-ligatures.  These still work in the headers and footers of my document.  When I replace the {Page} with a simple 1 and run the macro... BAM it replaces it with the text figure no problem, so it would seem as though it is only the {Page} code in the footer that (in this version of Word, at least) is completely uncooperative  :Frown: .  

A further, and potentially related problem: I am also unable to use find-replace to replace my lining figures in numbered lists of the body text with text figures.  

So, my question:  Is there a way to get Word '07 to allow me to replace my areas formatted as number areas?  I know Word '03 could, but it seems '07 'locks' numbers from being replaced.

I appreciate any assistance you fine folks can give me in solving this!

Thank you,
Jon

----------


## Jonicus

I did find a work-around.  On my computer I also have a font called GaramondExp, which has the text figures in the normal number Unicode positions.  By switching the font of my page numbers to that as well as the font of my list numbers I can get the text figures I wanted.

I would still be interested to hear if there are any 'real' solutions to the find/replace problem with page numbers and list numbers, though, if anyone knows of one.  This method is a little slow, and I would still rather use a plain find/replace function  :Smilie: 

Thank you,
Jon

----------

